# Oscars will have no host, publicist says



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2019)

Does anyone really care?

No host, but these will be Presenters including-
*2019 Oscars: Whoopi Goldberg, Tessa Thompson and More Announced as Presenters [Updated]*


I just hope they keep their politics to themselves. It's outrageous what big mouths they have. They are extremely well paid for their hard work and if they want a night to congratulate themselves fine, hire the Elks Lodge, a Popye's Chicken truck and have your private party.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2019)

I haven't watched that drivel in years and plan to keep the streak alive.   :laugh:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone really care?



Nope!


----------



## Linda (Feb 5, 2019)

I agree RR.  I don't understand why anyone thinks just because they are a celebrity it gives them the right to tell the rest of us about their politics!  I get so sick of listening to them!  I love your Popeye's Chicken idea.  Or a nice taco truck.  layful:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone really care?
> 
> .


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't get excited about watching this yr's Academy Award show like I have in the past.I've only seen 1 nominated movie,'A Star is Born"
The last time I watched the show to the end was '92,Billy Crystal was the host,'Silence of The Lambs' won 5 Oscars
This show is too long,showing endless commericals doesn't help


----------



## Lara (Feb 6, 2019)

Everyone has already expressed my sentiments as well.:zz::nothingtoadd:



			
				RadishRose said:
			
		

> They are extremely well paid for their hard work and if they want a night to congratulate themselves fine, hire the Elks Lodge, a Popeye's Chicken truck and have your private party.


:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2019)

I don’t care one damn bit what happens there. Never watch it, never will.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 6, 2019)

As folks have said above. I couldn't care less about a gang of "celebrities " congratulating themselves & each other. I haven't seen any first run movies in years.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I haven't watched that drivel in years and plan to keep the streak alive.   :laugh:



Same here!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2019)

Another one who doesn't care, never was interested in those award shows, won't be watching.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't care either.  Never watched those shows.


----------



## Lara (Feb 6, 2019)

Why aren't they going to have a host this year? 

No one funny enough? No one wants the job? Good hosts have retired? 
Unable to find enough politically correct jokes? Fear of death threats?

Or are they just trying to shorten the show time? :yes:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2019)

Lara said:


> Why aren't they going to have a host this year?
> 
> No one funny enough? No one wants the job? Good hosts have retired?
> Unable to find enough politically correct jokes? Fear of death threats?
> ...



Kevin Hart was supposed to host, but they dug up some tweets he made 10 years ago and someone got their feelings hurt, so he resigned.   https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/07/entertainment/kevin-hart-oscars-step-down/index.html


----------



## Don M. (Feb 6, 2019)

There hasn't been a movie worth the price of admission, in years....IMO.  I certainly don't plan on wasting time watching an awards ceremony for such drivel.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Kevin Hart was supposed to host, but they dug up some tweets he made 10 years ago and someone got their feelings hurt, so he resigned.   https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/07/entertainment/kevin-hart-oscars-step-down/index.html


Goodness. Things are getting ridiculous with political correctness. Are we now expecting people to be perfect ? I don’t get it.,
Whoopi Goldberg used to be funny but she’s gotten super serious lately. They do get paid enough . No need having to listen to their political perspectives.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Goodness. Things are getting ridiculous with political correctness. Are we now expecting people to be perfect ? I don’t get it.,
> Whoopi Goldberg used to be funny but she’s gotten super serious lately. They do get paid enough . No need having to listen to their political perspectives.



I think many of the things being brought up in people's pasts are ridiculous unless they actually committed a crime.   Most of us did stupid stuff in our high school/college years that would probably be embarrassing to us now.   

Besides, Kevin Hart is a comedian... and most PC crap now has taken the humor out of topics that used to be fair game.   Admittedly, some comedians are rude and over the top, and use offensive material as a basis for their "humor."   

That said, I couldn't care less about the oscars, whining actors' politics, or any other awards show.


----------



## 911 (Feb 7, 2019)

I liked Paul Hogan when he appeared on the awards.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes, that was good. I'd not seen that before. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2019)

Can't  stomach   Whoopie  Goldberg.    (Named  after a farting  cushion.)  No  yucks  there.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 7, 2019)

Just what I (don't) wait for, each year:  Multimillionaires patting each other on the back by giving meaningless awards for producing mindless nonsense!  All awards shows get the same treatment, from me:  I change the channel, or shut off the TV and grab a book.  Televised beauty contests also get short shrift, from me.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2019)

Don't   watch  it.   Rather  read a book.   I'll get the winners/highlights  in  my  morning
daily  newspaper.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm on the "Don't give a care" wagon.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 24, 2019)

22 posts, 252 views so far.  Hmmm. 

Ooops!  Is this the _"I don't care about the Oscars"_ thread?

I'm watching *right now*. :tongue:  I like to see summaries/clips of the movies.'

Rooting for Viggo Mortensen - Green Book

Never been gaga about Gaga  Over-rated and overpaid, along with many others.

I'm gonna watch ALL of it.  Guess that means I care.  :grin:

I might be back - might not.  Yeah, yeah, I know, nobody cares.


----------



## Nihil (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm wearing headphones drowning it out, while my GF and daughter exercise their egos by snarking and letting themselves care. If only they had that much enthusiasm for the physical world.


----------



## Nihil (Feb 24, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Just what I (don't) wait for, each year:  Multimillionaires patting each other on the back by giving meaningless awards for producing mindless nonsense!  All awards shows get the same treatment, from me:  I change the channel, or shut off the TV and grab a book.  Televised beauty contests also get short shrift, from me.



If my GF isn't home, the TV isn't on.


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm rather enjoying it.  Besides, the commercials are better than the Superbowl ones. 

Mostly, I like howling at the fashions.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone really care?
> 
> No host .



Hasn’t been a host for years anyway

I enjoy watching it all

Hey, work with me, I live in the woods


----------



## Nihil (Feb 24, 2019)

The girls here are snarking on the clothes. They like the commercials too. How did a nihilist get involved in all of this? Oh yea, absurdism.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm baaaaaack!!!
Happy Green Book won Best Picture. :clap:


----------



## Linda (Feb 25, 2019)

I decided to watch it tonight and I enjoyed it.  I wanted to see how it went without a host and also with the short acceptance speeches. I wanted to see Queen perform.  I missed some of the program but probably saw 80% of it.  I didn't know Bradley Cooper was going to sing on there so that was a nice surprise.  I think he's a really cutie pie. 

I watched it on the TV in our bedroom. Even though my husband likes to go to bed early he stayed in the living room until it was almost over.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 25, 2019)

The physical transformation of Christian Bale to play Dick Cheney in Vice was amazing.


----------



## Linda (Feb 25, 2019)

I had no idea that was Christian Bale playing Dick Cheney.  Wow, that was quite a transformation.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 25, 2019)

Linda said:


> I had no idea that was Christian Bale playing Dick Cheney.  Wow, that was quite a transformation.



The makeup people got an award, well-deserved.


----------

